# 3sdm 0.05



## ScottMasonavfc1 (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I like the wheels but they seem to look very small?


----------



## ScottMasonavfc1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Danny1 said:


> I like the wheels but they seem to look very small?


There 18 , 9.5 inch on the back and 8.5 on the front, it's cause I haven't lowered it down yet got to wait a couple of weeks for it to settle then I will wind her down


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice 8) What tyre specs you running on the rear?


----------



## cam_d_ (Feb 24, 2013)

That's the wheels I plan for mine, they look lovely!


----------



## joeplease (Dec 8, 2012)

what offsets did you go for man ?


----------



## reeso (Oct 24, 2011)

Love those wheels mate, is the car lowered??


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

that rear tyre is a 225,40,18 and the et is 35 all round, Hope your loving my old wheels Scott!  Im sure as hell missing them.


----------

